# Vladimir Horowitz on YouTube



## itywltmt

*This is the eleventh of Pierre's Twelve Days of Blogging *

En français








Our next pianist featured in this "On YouTube" series is Russian-born piano virtuoso *Vladimir Horowitz (1903-1989)*.

We have come to know and love Horowitz through the myriad of recordings he produced for over 60 years; beginning in 1926 on a piano roll system for Welte-Mignon, then with audio recordings, starting in 1928 for RCA Victor. Horowitz continued to record for a variety of record labels throughout his life. He stopped recording for RCA in 1959, and between 1962 and 1973 recorded with Columbia Masterworks. In 1975, Horowitz returned to RCA, with which he recorded a series of live recitals. For the last years of his life, between 1985 and 1989, Horowitz recorded for Deutsche Grammophon. Horowitz's final recording, with Sony Classical, was completed in November 1989, four days before his death.

If you simply type "horowitz" on the YouTube search bar, you will get well over 47000 hits! Some of them are based on his legendary recordings, and many are of television or other filmed performances, like this Liszt:






I don't believe he recorded all the Chopin worls for piano solo, nor did he record all the chopin repertoire for piano and oirchestra - other piansts like *Artur Rubenstein* and *Vladimir Ashkenazy* did, however. Horowitz had a style that served Chopin's music well, especially the pieces requiring otherworldly power






Hoprowitz befriended *Sergei Rachmaninov* and was a champion of the keyboard works of *Scriabin*:











More titles on my YouTube channel:

Chopin Piano Sonata No. 2 
Horowitz Carmen Variations 
Chopin Ballade no. 1

My Horowitz YouTube playlist: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB7C69FEA55893F41


----------

